# Zwei Sequencer CLOCKEN



## sight011 (15. Oktober 2012)

Mal eine Profi-Frage,

wie bekomme ich es über Timecode oder ähnlcihes hin zwei Sequenzer synchron laufen zu lassen?

Sinn des ganzen ist, wenn ich zwei DAWs habe diese gleichzeitig abzuspielen(die BPM Zahl üwrde ich bei beiden manuell einstellen).


Gruß sighten


----------



## Speamy (13. November 2012)

Versuch es mal mit ReWire 

ansonsten musst mal schreiben was das für DAW sind

LG


----------



## sight011 (17. November 2012)

Cool Danke erstmal!


----------



## chmee (18. November 2012)

Im Grunde genommen verstehen alle DAWs MTC (MidiTimecode) bzw. LTC (Longitudinal Timecode). Einen von beiden zum Master machen, den anderen zum Slave. (Wenn Du MTC benutzt, kannst/solltest Du auch noch MMC anmachen, dann wird die "Steuerung" Play/Stop etc auch noch übertragen) - ABER es ist schon zu lange her, als dass ich blind die richtige Antwort abgeben könnte 

http://tweakheadz.com/sync_mmc_mtc_smpte.htm

Grundsätzliche Frage: Sind beide DAWs auf einem Rechner?

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (18. November 2012)

Grundsätzliche Frage: Sind beide DAWs auf einem Rechner?


Ein normaler Rechner und ein Laptop.(beides Windows)

Bzw. Ein Mac Book Pro und ein Laptop mit Windows.

Kommt dann da ein Midi Kabel zum Einsatz? Oder USB?


----------



## chmee (18. November 2012)

Grundsätzlich - ReWire (windows) und der IAC-Driver (IAC-Bus, mac) sind virtuelle Midi-Ports, die (auch) MTC/MMC senden/empfangen, sie sind also softwareübergreifend auf _einem_ Rechner von Nutzen. 

Beim Suchen frag ich mich natürlich auch, was gut funktioniert und gleichzeitig preiswert ist. Und letztlich fand ich die Idee, zwei billige USB-Midi-Adapter zu kaufen, direkt zu verstöpseln und da rüber MTC/MMC zu schicken, am Einfachsten.

Es gäbe noch MIDI/LAN-Wrapper. Das könnte auch funktionieren. Hier wirds beschrieben. Wie gut es funktioniert, keine Ahnung.

mfg chmee


----------

